# Mojacar anyone?



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 5, 2019)

Recently met a camper (non member) who avoids Mojacar after suffering a break-in some time ago, without starting a hearsay scare story has anyone been there lately?
Thanks.


----------



## colinm (Jan 5, 2019)

A couple of years back we where on a campsite in Somerset, the van next to us had a break in, never put me off going back.


----------



## REC (Jan 5, 2019)

Been in that area several times without any problems


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2019)

colinmd said:


> A couple of years back we where on a campsite in Somerset, the van next to us had a break in, never put me off going back.



So proving that you are just as safe wilding as in a camp site.


----------



## BKen2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Youve about as much chance of it happening again as you have of being exposed to radiation in Mojcar ... Oh but the yanks did drop a Nuclear bomb there a few years ago " so who knows ...


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 6, 2019)

We were there last year and parked up for the day in the car park on the inland side of the town, i think where the buses go . moved to beach near Vera though for overnight. Like others I would not worry unduly.


----------

